# Corsair H100i in Pull, Push oder Push-Pull Konfiguration im Phantom 820?



## DarkDiver (26. Mai 2014)

Es geht um folgendes: Ich plane diesen AIO in einen NZXT Phantom 820 zu verbauen. Der CPU der gekühlt werden soll ist der 4770k und das Mainboard wird das Gigabyte Z87X UD7 TH sein. Nun stellt sich mir jedoch die Frage, in welcher Konfiguration ich den H100i anbringen sollte? Es geht mir nicht um die beste Performance; auf 2-3° Celsius kommt es mir nicht an, da setz ich lieber auf einen vernüftig leisen und sauberen (staubarmer Radiator) Betrieb. Das Phantom 820 bietet von sich aus oben im hinteren Bereich 2x200mm Lüfter an, die die Luft von Innen nach Aussen befördern.

Könnt Ihr mir da eine Konfiguration empfehlen und, falls möglich, beschreiben, da ich ein Einsteiger, was diese Konfigurationen angeht? Wäre dankbar für jeden Input, da ich schon heute Abend mit der Zusammenstellung anfangen will.


----------



## TheCGamer (26. Mai 2014)

Hi DarkDiver,
Wenn es dir nicht um jedes Grad Celcius geht würde folgende Konfig empfehlen:
Einfach zwei Lüfter in Only-Pull zwischen Gehäusedeckel und Radiator einbaun die dann die Abluft nach oben rausblasen. Mit der Konfig sammelt sich nähmlich der meiste grobe Staub unten am Radiator und du kannst ihn dann ganz einfach wegmachen ohne iwas mit den Lüftern rumfummeln zu müssen
Gruß


----------



## DarkDiver (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo CGamer! Danke für deine rasche Antwort!

Nur um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen: Heisst das, dass ich die 2x200mm NZXT standard lüfter rausnehmen soll und einfach den Radiator so platzieren, dass die zwei Corsair Lüfter, welche sich dann direkt über dem Radiator befinden, die Luft vom Radiator weg durch den Gehäusedeckel ziehen?

Ist denn im Push Pull Betrieb (so weit ich weiss ist es Push Pull, wenn die 2x200mm Lüfter die Luft nach aussen ziehen, dann kommt der Radiator und unterhalb des Radiators sind die zwei Corsair Lüfter, welche die warme Innenluft durch den Radiator treiben) die Staubanbildung auf dem Radiator ein grosses Problem, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass der Phantom 820 ein ausgeklügeltes Luftfilter-Netzwerk besitzt?

Da ich schon grad dabei bin mein Case auszupacken, stellt sich mir noch eine Frage: Ist der schon eingebaute Seiten-Lüfter von 200mm bei einer Single GPU Konfiguration überhaupt notwending oder zumindest hilfreich, oder führt dies nur zu unerwünschten Turbulenzen im internen Luftstrom?


----------



## TheCGamer (26. Mai 2014)

Ja. Du musst die 200mm Lüfter ausbauen und den Radiator inkl. Corsair Lüfter so einbauen wie beschrieben
Eine Push Pull Konfig haut in dem Fall mit den 200mm nzxt Lüftern sowieso nicht hin, weil diese vom Abstand her nicht zu den Befestigungsschrauben der H100i passen. Vom Staub her ist es halt in anderen Konfigs meiner Meinung nach deutlich schwerer zu Reinigen, weil erst noch Lüfter etc abgebaut werden müssen. Reinigen wird denk ich mal schon sein müssen weil man den Staub nicht komplett draußen halten kann

Der Seitenlüfter macht bei guter Frontbelüftung wahrscheinlich nur wenig Sinn sonder stört womöglich wie du gesagt hast noch den Luftstrom.

Was evtl. noch zu überlegen wäre ist ob man den Lüfter an der Rückwand umdrehen sollte, sodass er direkt Frischluft zum Radiator bringt

Gruß


----------



## DarkDiver (26. Mai 2014)

Ok, gut. Den H100i schalte ich mal auf Pull.

Der Seiten Lüfter könnte aber noch nützlich sein. Ich werde eine EVGA Dual Classified GTX 780Ti mit ACX Kühlungssystem einbauen, und Übertakten ist ein Muss. Das Mainboard hat ja auch noch zwei Mini Lüfter, und der Seitenlüfter würde da eigentlich direkt Frischluft hinbefördern... Schwierig zu wissen, was nun das Beste ist. Aber ich werd den wahrscheinlich drin lassen und dann per Lüftersteuerung bei Bedarf ausschalten oder runter/raufregeln.


----------



## TheCGamer (26. Mai 2014)

Jo is ne gute Idee so...Einfach mal n bisschen rumprobiern und schaun wies am Besten läuft...


----------



## kevin123 (26. Mai 2014)

Am besten wenn's fertig ist, mal ein Foto reinstellen


----------

